# How about that Sony RX1....



## jake337 (Jan 9, 2013)

Sony RX1 got a pretty good DxOMark score: #4 overal rating | Photo Rumors



So it uses the same FF sensor from a D600.


My question is how long till Nikon decides to get off their Arse and develop/release an FM2 sized, FF, digital body with interchangeable lenses?

Digital FF FM2 with a nikkor 50mm f1.2 ais mounted would be a sweet deal.


----------



## dxqcanada (Jan 9, 2013)

Well, you'll just have to email them about that.

I have not seen any info coming out CES that hints on a FF 1-series camera.


----------



## jake337 (Jan 9, 2013)

dxqcanada said:


> Well, you'll just have to email them about that.
> 
> I have not seen any info coming out CES that hints on a FF 1-series camera.



Doesn't have to be 1-series!

Any series, could be in the Nikon 1 series for all I care!


----------



## Derrel (Jan 9, 2013)

*Nikon FM2* *dimensions* :142 mm width x 90 mm height x 60 mm depth 


*Nikon D600 Dimensions*: 141mm width x 113mm height--w pop-up flash x 82mm depth

Pretty compact...especially considering the built-in darkroom, and the ability to use a 3,000 shot roll of 'digital film'....


----------



## rexbobcat (Jan 9, 2013)

jake337 said:
			
		

> Sony RX1 got a pretty good DxOMark score: #4 overal rating | Photo Rumors
> 
> So it uses the same FF sensor from a D600.
> 
> ...



You'll have to ask Nikon's mistress, Sony, about that.

I am genuinely surprised. The RX1 performs better than any Sony DSLR/DSLT ever has. Lol


----------



## jake337 (Jan 9, 2013)

Derrel said:


> *Nikon FM2* *dimensions* :142 mm width x 90 mm height x 60 mm depth
> 
> 
> *Nikon D600 Dimensions*: 141mm width x 113mm height--w pop-up flash x 82mm depth
> ...




Ok then smaller than an FM2

RX1 dimensions: About 113 x 65 x 70mm.

I'm just thinking about how the FM2 feels with a 45mm pancake on it too.


----------



## Derrel (Jan 9, 2013)

For $2,800, one would hope that the Sony RX 1 would be a good shooter!!!!

Sony Cyber-Shot DSC-RX1 Full Frame Digital Camera DSC-RX1/B

It got a pretty glowing review from Reichmann over at Luminous Landscape.


----------



## jake337 (Jan 9, 2013)

Derrel said:


> For $2,800, one would hope that the Sony RX 1 would be a good shooter!!!!
> 
> Sony Cyber-Shot DSC-RX1 Full Frame Digital Camera DSC-RX1/B
> 
> It got a pretty glowing review from Reichmann over at Luminous Landscape.




Yeah I'm thinking it will take years before the price becomes reasonable.  There needs to be more competition to bring the prices down.


----------



## DiskoJoe (Jan 10, 2013)

I would love to pick up on of these. It looks hot and take super sharp pictures and you can fit it in your pocket. FF is a real bonus too. ONly if it had a built in viewfinder. But you can get the external one. So somewhat forgivable. Would be ideal for traveling.


----------

